# Detailer's Domain: 2013 Audi TTRS - New Car Prep with Opti Coat and PPF Installation



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 13 Audi TT-RS
Requirements: New Car Prep with Opti Coat - PPF Installation - Full Hood, Full Fender, Full Bumper, Side Skirts, Mirrors, Door Cups, Rear strips on the bumper, Headlights

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Auto Finesse Lather
- Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/4 Fine Abrasive Polish - Uber Green Pad - Rupes LHR 21ES and LHR 15ES
- Opti Coat
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Vac

Interior
- dash wiped down
- interior vac
- fabric protected
- leather protected

Products used

Links to products used -
Exterior
Auto Finesse Lather
Auto Finesse Citrus - Grime Remover
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Fine Abrasive
Opti Coat
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit 
Leather Master Soft Cleaner
Wolf's Nano Textile Sealant
Wolf's Nano Leather Sealant

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Rupes LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foamer Attachment for Pressure Washer
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster
RoboReel Power Extension Cord

Customer decided to flatbed his brand new Audi TTRS to ensure he would not harm anything prior to the prep and clear film

















































All wrapped up

























Interior









Derrick removing the seat covers and cardboard in the interior

































Rubber mats were installed

































Floor mats were installed and Wolf's Nano Textile Sealant applied

























All fabrics were coated

















After all the fabric was coated, customer requested that we install all the rubber floor mats









Leather cleaned and protected









Interior afters

















































Exterior before
A few things issues with the car from the dealer
Wheels were all damaged at the dealer (don't worry I believe customer has 2 new wheels and tires coming to him)

























Tape lines, adhesive, scratches - typical issues at delivery of a new vehicle









































































































Removing the packaging from the car

















Prep - Wash, Decon, Autoscrub,Wheels, Tires

































Polishing it all out and getting it ready for Opti Coat

























Rupes action shot









After polishing

























Opti Coat installed









Random clear film shots

































































































Afters

















































































































































Enjoy!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job


----------



## wash happy (Jan 11, 2013)

Great work buddi on a lovely motor


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Great stuff, I'de have to get this done if I were to buy a new car. Surprises me every time at these threads on condition of new car


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

my favourite colour indeed.Why so much damage on the wheels??
Lovely..just lovely


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning. I love the all silver wheels too, really not a fan of the darker wheels as they just don't look clean enough!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Phil! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work and car


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning. I love the all silver wheels too, really not a fan of the darker wheels as they just don't look clean enough!


Agreed there Jon :thumb:

Beautiful finish achieved - thanks for posting!


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Perfect !!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So where did you use Opticoat? Under clear film


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

the customer requested that it be on bottom and top. so we gave it to him.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

detailersdomain said:


> the customer requested that it be on bottom and top. so we gave it to him.


How it could harden then?? It doesn't cause any problems??


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

we actually had the car here for 1 week and waited for it to cure for the 12-24 hours, and to me it's pointless to put anything underneath it.


----------

